# I'm very dissapointed w/ Victoria's Secret credit card customer service...please read



## vanilla_sky (May 2, 2007)

I decided to write here about the incident that happened today since it was quite traumatizing and I wanted to warn you, so you won't find yourself in my place... Please read, I try not to make it that long.

Over last two days I had 4 missed calls from the same, unknown number. Looked like a cell phone number or something. Never left any message. So the next time I seen a call from the same number (today morning) I decided to answer. I was asked if I was ______ (my name and last name) and a man said he is calling from VS credit card account and I am late two payments and if I would like to schedule a payment now. In shock, I said that I never received any bills in mail, and that is the only reason why I did not pay. He told me that I signed up for receiving my statements through email, which I never did! I told him so, and he started being rude, insisted that I did sign up for it last time I was making online payment. I kept on saying I did not, and he started raising his voice and being very pushy asking me over and over if I am going to make a payment. He said I must have sign up for having statements sent on email by accident, when I was making an online payment. I told him that I did not want to talk to him anymore, since I did not know who he was, and I did not feel comfortable with him calling me like this and yelling at me over the phone. He kept on asking, in a very pushy manner if I am going to pay, I said yes, and then he started to ask in the same way if I am going to make a full payment or only partial payment. I told him that "I will resolve this within next few days" and that I did not want to talk to him about the details since I did not know who he was, and the whole thing just weirded me out. He did not want to get off the phone and repeated his question about the full payment. He also said things like "it is for your own good" and stated that I have to tell him if I want to keep good credit. He was so pushy and intrusive that I cried, and he heard it. I finally asked him "did you call me before?" (because I wanted to ask him how come he called me 4 times before and never left any professional sounding message). When I asked him that, he said "have a good day" and hang up!

Still in shock and shaken, i called the number on VS credit card. I spoke with different man. He was nicer, he told me that i was indeed two payments late. I told him that it was not y fault, that I never signed up for email statements, and asked him to take off late fees. He only took one off (I have two) and said this is all I can do. Then, he asked me if I would like to make a payment on the phone, I said yes. He said he has information about my checking account. He said he needs to verify his info, asked me about my phone number. Then he asked about my work phone! and where do i work, the name of company! I said: why does it matter, I never shared this information with credit card company and I don't feel comfortable talking about where I work on the phone. He tried to make me say it, but I refused. He said payment was made.

I just feel so horrible, especially about the first phone call. i felt like a character from some Orwell novel. This guy was so rude and unprofessional. Another thing is that I never signed up for email statements, and I think that even if somehow it happened by accident or because of some program error, I still should be sent notification in mail, stating that I will no longer receive my statements in regular mail. I also checked my email address (the one I gave when I was making an online payment, I rarely check it) and there are no warning emails stating that I was late (and supposedly I was late two times). I feel violated, betrayed.. And I was always such a faithful customer, always paying my bills online.. I spent ridiculous amounts of money using this card. This whole incident was so disturbing to me.

I am planning to call them again, speak to manager and ask for explanations about the behavior of this person that called me. I will also tell them that I want them to cancel all my late fees, because I did not sign up for online statements and it is not my fault that i was late with payments. If they won't do it, I will cancel this account... and I will write a letter to Victoria's Secret customer service about how their bank treats their customers... I still want to be VS customer, but I won't use their card anymore, unless they change the bank that serves them...

sorry. i needed to get it out. Thanks for reading. Maybe one of you were in similar situation before and could offer me some advice about what I should do?


----------



## La_Mari (May 2, 2007)

Not in any kind of the same situation, but sorry that you were so shook up by it. You should talk to them about that because I'm pretty sure it's illegal to harrass people like that over the phone now. I'm not really sure, but there was a big story about it on the news a few months ago.


----------



## dcole710 (May 2, 2007)

i'm very sorry that you had to go through this. next time you should immediately ask to speak with a supervisor, if that doesn't change their tone insist again to speak with a supervisor and have that supervisor pull the call. That is unacceptable customer service!


----------



## Ashley (May 2, 2007)

I'm sorry that happened to you! Definitely try to get those late fees waived!


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 2, 2007)

that sucks. i am so glad i didnt get thier card! the lady was so persistent in giving me one and i had to mean mug her before she got the hint.


----------



## bella1342 (May 2, 2007)

i'm sorry that happened. I no longer get invoices in the mail from them... I'd say for the last 2-3 months. I NEVER signed up for email statements either. I kinda realized this though, and sent payments so they were never late... so I never really had to deal with customer service. I hope you get this matter resolved!


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm sorry that happened. I no longer get invoices in the mail from them... I'd say for the last 2-3 months. I NEVER signed up for email statements either. I kinda realized this though, and sent payments so they were never late... so I never really had to deal with customer service. I hope you get this matter resolved! wow, something is really wrong with them, funny that you had the same issue! I should be smart like you and should have realized that statements did not come in the mail for a while. But I just relied so much on the fact that they did, so I didn't even give it any thought, did not realize that I didn't pay the bills. Thank you everybody for your support! your posts made me feel better. and yes, i should have asked for the supervisor, but I had just woken up and this whole thing was so unexpected and disturbing that I did not know what to say, what to do, I was just so shocked with the whole situation.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 2, 2007)

Wow. He sounds like a hardcore ****head. He should be fired for speaking to a customer that way. Its very unprofessional and something should be done about it. I hope you get everything settled and it doesnt happen again.


----------



## tadzio79 (May 4, 2007)

I'm sorry you had to deal with that fiasco. hope you it straightened out soon!


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 4, 2007)

I called and spoke to the supervisor... He said he will have some special supervisors to revise the phone calls which were recorded. He is very firm on not removing the other late fee though, he claims I agreed to pay for it over the phone and he cannot do anything about it. I will try to fight it though because I agreed to it after I was so shaken because of the first conversation and that made me very distracted when I called. if the first man treated me professionally, I would never be so nervous calling the next time.... The other thing is that he is still claiming that I signed up for online statements, that I went online and checked "Accept" for the whole paragraph explaining email statements... I never did. I am not stupid.. So these supervisors are going to call me within next week. I wonder what will they say. But if they will insist this man was professional and if they won't give me credit for this other fee, I will cancel my account and just try not to shop there again.. There is many different good stores with cosmetics and lingerie. It will suck if I will have to say good bye to VS after being such faithful customer, but I don't feel like putting more of my money into companies that do not respect me as a customer.


----------



## Manda (May 4, 2007)

Wow, I am so glad I never got a VS credit card, I would not like to have to deal with those people. The best advice I can give you is in the future, if you're able to, monitor your account online, so even if they havn't mailed you a bill, you will still know when your payment is due.

I don't want to sound like I'm taking their side (definetly not, that was so unprofessional how they handled your case) but they do have it on file that *you* agreed to the emails, so they don't know whether you are lying and just trying to get out of the late fees, or if you really didn't agree to the emails, does that make sense? I owuld definetly follow up on that first employee who called you like that, he should not be in customer service.


----------



## dentaldee (May 4, 2007)

credit card companys can get nasty when they want their money!!! sorry this happened to you


----------



## KristieTX (May 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear this happened to you. My credit card company's employees can be real ****heads sometimes. I will send a payment and they will call and get rude and nasty, demanding I make payment when I just sent one. I need to pay off this card and cancel it cause I'm sick of their stupidity.

Glad that you called back and at least got one of the fees cancelled. I hope that you are able to work things out and hopefully that employee will get a stern talking-to.


----------



## -KT- (May 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that sucks. i am so glad i didnt get thier card! the lady was so persistent in giving me one and i had to mean mug her before she got the hint. Same here, and I even told the chick that it wouldn't get approved because my credit was too young but she was like "well, lets try anyway". Its because they have to sign people up for cards or they get in trouble, a lot of places are like that and it really takes away from customer service IMO.


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, I am so glad I never got a VS credit card, I would not like to have to deal with those people. The best advice I can give you is in the future, if you're able to, monitor your account online, so even if they havn't mailed you a bill, you will still know when your payment is due.
I don't want to sound like I'm taking their side (definetly not, that was so unprofessional how they handled your case) but they do have it on file that *you* agreed to the emails, so they don't know whether you are lying and just trying to get out of the late fees, or if you really didn't agree to the emails, does that make sense? I owuld definetly follow up on that first employee who called you like that, he should not be in customer service.

I will definitely remember now to monitor my accounts online monthly... My mom advised me to have one specific day of a month to kind of make sure I am on top of all my accounts. I relied way too much on statements I receive in mail... Cause I always just paid whatever came in ther mail and I was all set. yeah, I might not be able to prove that I did not sign up for the online thing. I never did though, I never check off stuff that I don't read. Another thing is that I never had an email about switching to email statements, there were no emails about missing the payments or about the late fees... Cause I checked this account and there was nothing in there except for promotion emails. This whole thing is just so fishy. I think this bank is wrong in so many ways.

If they call me back and if they will tell me that man treated me professionally I will cancel my account immediately. I don't want to have anything to do with a company that treats their customers like this. I had and I have few different credit cards for many years and I was always satisfied with customer service. This it the first time I was treated like this.


----------



## farris2 (May 9, 2007)

sorry you wnet through this!


----------



## amorphousplasma (Dec 1, 2007)

I know it's been almost 6 months since you posted this but I found your post when I Googled "Victoria's Secret Credit Card." I wanted to share a very similar experience I just had with them. They did the same thing to me over Thanksgiving- called me so many times, over a holiday, which makes no sense, and left no message. It looked like a cell phone number, and only after several days did they finally leave a message that said who they were and to call them back (I guess they learned from your episode!)

When I called, the woman was extremely rude and pushy! She did the exact same thing to me, tried to scare me into paying by telling me she was just trying to make things easier and to help me, and telling me I would get late fees and my credit score would go down. The thing is, I know exactly what my credit score is, and I have excellent credit and manage my finances very well.

This woman did NOT tell me that I would be charged a FEE for paying my card over the phone until AFTER she had taken all my bank information! When she told me, I told her to cancel the charge! She started to argue with me! She tried to scare me by lying and telling me they hadn't charged me all my late fees yet but they would charge me more if I canceled this payment! I told her I was looking at my account online and knew exactly how many late fees I had. Plus, I knew my next payment wasn't due for another two weeks, so I could mail a check in no problem. She was even ruder than your person! She didn't even say "have a nice day," she just hung up on me. And you know what? She didn't cancel my payment like I asked her to- it went through and I bet she got credit for it.

I mailed a letter to the bank that runs the VS credit card, telling them exactly what happened and that I am canceling the credit card because of it. I sent a duplicate to Victoria's Secret- I have records of being a VS customer going back the past 3 years, and they will be sad to lose me as a customer.

My advice to everyone out there- don't get a VS Angel Card! It's not worth the terrible customer service, the "rewards" aren't that great, they don't give you very much credit, and the coupons aren't even that good. Bleh! What a terrible experience!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 1, 2007)

I am glad that there is someone out there that knows exactly what I mean! although of course i would never wish anyone to experience such horrible treatment... but at least now I know that I am not the only one that went through it. Our experiences are very similar, it is scary. My case resulted into me canceling the card. I will never get it again. There were more weird, iffy things about this, for instance, I had a credit for my canceled fee which later disappeared from my account... and I kept on calling the lady that was supposed to follow up on the customer service complaint (the first guy that treated me so badly and the second guy that didn't inform me of additional fee). She would only call me back very early in the morning, when i could not answer and then was unavailable the whole day. After a period of phone tagging she stopped returning my phone calls. How rude is that? I just canceled this damn card, I ended up loosing more money on fees that I ever earned on stupid rewards... I still feel uneasy about the whole episode, and I was thinking of writing Victoria's Secret customer service, to let them know how their bank treats their most faithful customers. Maybe I should forward this thread to them!

Thank you so much for sharing your experience.


----------



## amorphousplasma (Dec 1, 2007)

I wish everyone who had these experiences with Victoria's Secret cards would forward their customer complaints to Victoria's Secret. Then maybe VS would know how many customers are being affected by the poor customer service of this bank, and would switch to a more responsible bank.


----------



## Karren (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know what's with companys these days... They always screw everything up!! Verision wireless has messed up our account continually and I have to get online and change the phone options back to what I told them every time.. Then I call their costumer service and complain and they credit me for their mistake..

Chase sent us a letter the other day with an account number that we don't have.. Called them and after spending 30 minutes on hold found out it was a gas card that we had canceled 5 years ago... So had them cancel it again!!

Don't take that crap from them... Call them up and demand they remove the late fees because it was their mistake. Not yours!!

Karren


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 1, 2007)

wow, I hadn't had any unpleasant experience with credit cards yet, I have a VS angel credit card but we pretty much pay off credit cards asap , all we want is to build a good credit history. We did have problems with Verizon though, they always mess up with our account, not to mention Sprint, I'm glad I cancelled my account with them.


----------



## KristinB (Dec 1, 2007)

The first guy was from collections. They all are trained to be jackasses like that. The second guy was an actual customer service rep. Next time you call in ask to be escalated to a supervisor and then don't stop until they transfer you. The supervisor can remove the late fees and submit a case to have any credit reporting taken care of. If they run a transaction through and debit your bank account when you did not authorize it you can have you bank return it as unauthorized. Since it did not come back nsf they cannot charge you a return check fee.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 2, 2007)

Credit card people can be ruthless!!!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

All credit card companies have some people who don't even act human. I know it's their job but some are just plain mean.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 3, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this when you posted it before. I've had problems with the VS card people before too! They called and told me my payment was late after I'd moved. They hadn't been sending me bills and I know I should've been paying attention, I just somehow missed that I hadn't received anything. I just cut them off at the beginning and say "no, I'm not going to pay on the phone, I'm going to pay in the store this week." Then they say they're making a note of it and get off the phone. I'm not even a little bit nice, though, because they've been *mean* in the past. Oh, and the best part for me is that I can't log in online. I've tried, but it keeps saying the zip code is wrong. I've tried every zip code I've ever had, but none work! They can't even help me when I call in. I'm going to pay off my card and then shred or freeze it so I can't use it, but have the open credit to improve my debt-to-credit line ratio.


----------



## Truclinh Pham (Oct 16, 2014)

I just want to add my share about my terrible experience with Victoria Secret card, I'm glad I looked up with matter on the internet and has found many people to have the same problem like me, because their customer service employee from Victoria Secret Credit Card and from Comenity Bank tried to make it seems ridiculous on my part that they never see this happen before. LIE! In fact my experience DOES happen to a lot of people, including my mom.

So I signed up for VS Angel Card for 6 months already, and made purchases with it, but I also return some of my items of the purchases. For the 6 months period, I DID NOT receive any bill or account statement whatsoever! Not even one! Just the card the the offer book in the mail once, and that's all. So I was concerned and called them to ask about it. They said since I return the merchandise, it is automatically counted as a payment, that's why I do not need to worry about paying that month statement. The next month comes, still NO bill, I called, same answer. And I also make it clear to them that MAKE SURE to send me the bill. Because I do not want the same thing that happen to my mom to happen to me, which she signed up for a VS card 2 years ago and NEVER receive the card or the bill, but she forgot that she opened once since she didn't want to at the moment but the sale associate was very pushy. And her BANK account got closed because all of the late fees build up, which she wasn't aware of because they NEVER send anything to her.  (Now, after everything happened I also find it was weird even though there is no payment dues, aren't they still required to send me my account statement???)

I know it's long and complicated, but bare with me. So after getting the same answer every time I called in trying to find out why I wasn't billed, I stopped calling, because I told them to make sure to send me the bill, and they reassure me that it is in their system, blahblahblah.... A few days ago I got a call from Comenity Bank, harassing me to pay my bill because it was past due 3 months. I told the guy from Comenity my situation and that they are the one who is responsible for not sending me mail which was required by law. He was very aggressive keep insisting that they do everything right on their part, and that he never heard of anyone having this situation, and that there is nothing I can do except for paying to balance with late fee and interest charges, because according to him, "things happen."

RIDICULOUS?!

Why would I pay for all of that charges when it wasn't my fault! It's their responsibility to send the bill which is required by law. He keeps saying that it shows on the system that the statement is sent out monthly blahblhablha, easy for you to say anything, how can I see the proof then? Anyway, I got fed up talking to him because it wasn't going anywhere.

So I look up online to see if this happens to other people, and yup, it does happen to a lot of people actually!

So I called VS directly, told them my story, again, the girl changed her tone instantly when I bring up this matter. Got all aggressive and rude, insisting she works there for 8 years and never heard of this situation, I insist saying I DIDN'T do anything wrong therefore those charges were unfair and also told her that this does happen to a lot of people from their experiences on the internet. She paused for a moment, didn't know how to reply to that, put me on hold to talk to her supervisor, and came back to tell me that all my charges has been dropped, and that my statement is going out today. SO PLEASE, IF THIS HAPPENS TO YOU, STAND ON YOUR GROUND AND DO SHARE YOUR EXPERIENCE, THE MORE OF STORIES LIKE THIS, THE HARDER FOR THEM TO DENY THEIR UNETHICAL AND COMMITTING FRAUD BUSINESS PRACTICE! Just because they are a big company doesn't mean they can bully consumers like this! Stand up for yourself!


----------

